# Dance Recital 2020



## smoke665 (Jun 27, 2020)

It's been a tumultuous year for Lil'Bit. First time ever in dance, then just as it rolls around for her final recital COVID shut everything down. Then the venue they were supposed to hold the recital in closed down. They finally were able to come back to the studio for a couple more practice sessions, before the recital was held (outside), on a quickly cobbled stage, with the threat of a downpour at any time. We were concerned she'd freeze up with all the people, but being the little trooper she is, it didn't faze her in the least. Being bashful has never been one of her traits. This set was to the music from "Tarzan" soundtrack "You'll Be In My Heart".




Classic White-2.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr




Classic White-1.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr




Classic White-3.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 27, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 27, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 27, 2020)

Nice pics!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 28, 2020)

Awwww - so sweet.

Hope she keeps up the dancing, despite the pandemic issues.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 28, 2020)

Ron Evers said:


> Sweet!





tirediron said:


> Excellent!





Derrel said:


> Nice pics!



Thank you all.



Tropicalmemories said:


> Awwww - so sweet.
> 
> Hope she keeps up the dancing, despite the pandemic issues.



Normally the term ends in May, but things got out of whack. They start back in September. If she does continue it will likely be with a different studio as we weren't overly thrilled  with the operation of this one before the pandemic. One thing we did notice from the experience is it really helped her coordination.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 28, 2020)

Adorable. Well at least you didn't have to deal with crappy indoor light.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 28, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Adorable. Well at least you didn't have to deal with crappy indoor light.



True, theater lighting creates a whole new level of PITA challenges.


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 28, 2020)

Nice set, hope you are keeping a album for her, to look back on
Shot 2....... cute when I want to be lol


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 28, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Nice set, hope you are keeping a album for her, to look back on
> Shot 2....... cute when I want to be lol



Shot 2 corresponds to the lyrics "I will be here don't you cry". The last from "You'll be in my heart".

We do some prints, but there's only so many walls in the house. So we started doing yearbooks of our favorite shots.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 28, 2020)

Nice set, very cute.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2020)

Image #3 is my favorite of this set.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 28, 2020)

Very good set......


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 28, 2020)

@K9Kirk, and @Jeff15   thank you much.

@Derrel I liked that one also.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 29, 2020)

That no-no finger, or is that wait.  Either one photo number two is awesome!


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 29, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> That no-no finger, or is that wait.  Either one photo number two is awesome!



Thank you, actually It's "Don't You Cry", from the song "You'll Be In My Heart" (Disney movie Tarzan). Their other set was "I cant Wait To Be King" from the Lion King.


----------

